# Terror Attack on Tunisian Beach, Flights Turned Back



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-33287978. 

Attack claimed by ISIS.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 27, 2015)

Domestic Terrorism is the major threat to this country, the bloodbath in Charleston is just the latest example of homegrown terrorists, not the wannabe nutjobs that think they'll become soldiers for ISIS!!

The Police and nutjobs with guns kill more people in this country than any hate or terrorist group! You could look it up!

Be afraid, be very afraid as long as nothing is done to stop this madness!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 27, 2015)

Terrorism in Tunisia is no better than terrorism in the USA. Guns are banned in China, but we still have tons of murders. Russia is even worse. A toddler got stabbed to death in my neighborhood when I lived in China. In that case, I'd rather bring a gun to knife fight than a knife to a gun fight. The best defense is a good offence.

Edit: Actually, I think it was a meat cleaver rather than a knife. It was in the neighborhood market. Meat cleavers are very common in China. A nutjob with a meat cleaver is no less of a nutjob than a nutjob with a gun. So if someone tries to kill me with a meat cleaver, at least I'll have an advantage over him if I've got a gun. I'm not a nutjob that will go around killing people.


----------

